# Point id's anyone?



## 2bbshot (May 30, 2017)

The field was good to me this afternoon 45 min of looking on the way home from work.


----------



## 2bbshot (May 30, 2017)

Sorry the pic turned on me. Number 1 is super thin killed me the ears are. Broken


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 30, 2017)

I think the #1 point used to be a really nice Hernando.


----------



## 2bbshot (May 30, 2017)

Thats what I thought as well first Hernando Ive ever picked up. Id rather find it broke than not at all. I have a pic of #1 just like I found it ill post. Thank you sir


----------



## PappyHoel (May 30, 2017)

45 min.  Good grief, good finds.


----------



## 2bbshot (May 30, 2017)

Thanks Pappy these rains had them out today, I found 3 times as many bases and tips etc. All in a area half the size of a football field today.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 30, 2017)

2bbshot said:


> Thanks Pappy these rains had them out today, I found 3 times as many bases and tips etc. All in a area half the size of a football field today.



I'm going looking this Friday and I'm hoping the rains will have some exposed.  I've only found a few in the foothills of the NE Ga mountains.  I don't think they are as prevalent here as in the south ga counties.  

All my finds have been the white quartz points.  All within 5 miles of amicoloa falls.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> 45 min.  Good grief, good finds.




Back in the `70s divers were pulling from 75 to 200 points a day out of the lower Flint river. A lot of museum quality points too, from Paleo to Mississippian. Some of the most beautiful Clovis points you could imagine. It was unbelievable.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 30, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Back in the `70s divers were pulling from 75 to 200 points a day out of the lower Flint river. A lot of museum quality points too, from Paleo to Mississippian. Some of the most beautiful Clovis points you could imagine. It was unbelievable.



I would love to see that.  I get as excited about point hunting as I do deer and turkey.


----------



## 2bbshot (May 30, 2017)

Many times I've drove 30 miles to deer gun and wound up just looking at the ground. Now turkeys I got to kill them first then look for a point lol.


----------



## 2bbshot (May 30, 2017)

Tried to post a pic of the hernando like I found it but no matter what I do it says image upload failed..


----------



## GLS (May 30, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Back in the `70s divers were pulling from 75 to 200 points a day out of the lower Flint river. A lot of museum quality points too, from Paleo to Mississippian. Some of the most beautiful Clovis points you could imagine. It was unbelievable.


Years ago, Outdoors In Georgia, GPTV, did a feature on hunting fossils and points by divers in the lower Flint.  As I recall the area they were hunting was called "Mammoth Shoals".   The points were river polished and many were blood red.  Gil


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2017)

GLS said:


> Years ago, Outdoors In Georgia, GPTV, did a feature on hunting fossils and points by divers in the lower Flint.  As I recall the area they were hunting was called "Mammoth Shoals".   The points were river polished and many were blood red.  Gil





One of the divers in that show I know, and his son is a good friend of mine. He has a Bolen that is pushing 6 inches long. There`s been a lot of mammoth, horse, camel, and I think bison molars come out of this river, along with a few mastodon teeth. Good bit of ivory has been found too, as well as fossil shark teeth of every kind.  That river is a treasure.


----------



## 2bbshot (May 30, 2017)

The flint is beautiful I've canoed a few section. Ive been hunting closer to the ocmulgee 5 miles or so as the crow flys .


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2017)

2bbshot said:


> The flint is beautiful I've canoed a few section. Ive been hunting closer to the ocmulgee 5 miles or so as the crow flys .





Some nice points you are finding. Shame about that Hernando.


----------



## 2bbshot (May 30, 2017)

Thank you sir. It is I would have loved to have had it whole. Its amazing how they just keep showing up after the rain. I bought me a coffee table shadow box deal that I'm picking up this weekend going to put my better stuff in there.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 31, 2017)

2bbshot said:


> Tried to post a pic of the hernando like I found it but no matter what I do it says image upload failed..



The pic is too big. Resize it, and it will load.


----------



## 2bbshot (May 31, 2017)

Here it is.


----------



## 2bbshot (May 31, 2017)

The other nice one as I found it.


----------



## Duff (May 31, 2017)

Sight of beauty!!!!


----------



## Bone pile (Jun 1, 2017)

the Hernado is a beauty in that shot
thanx for sharing
Roger


----------

